
Pseudo-peer-to-peer - anonymous217
http://telegra.ph/Pseudo-peer-to-peer-12-31-2
======
anonymous217
I want to ask the HN community to kindly consider this post worthy of reading,
because as an anonymous user, submissions are heavily suppressed (to avoid
spammers and bots).

